# Why doesnt Springfield Mass just become part of Hartford/New Haven?



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

It's not like they have anything great, they have combo stations and use the Hartford/NewHaven CBS. They are like 115 on the DMA list. They should just be merged into Hartford/NewHaven. That would make Hartford/New Haven/Sprigfield #19 on the charts and would make up 1.161% of US Households.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

I agree with you almost completely, AJ. But Franklin County, MA, where I live, belongs in the Boston DMA, not a combined Hartford/Springfield DMA. And Berkshire County belongs with Albany.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Fairfield County in CT belongs with Hartford/New Haven. The NYC channels never cover anything from CT.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

DMAs and RSNs have different coverage. As for the Berkshires belonging with Albany---that is a touchy subject. The only natural reception is from Albany but it is most definitely part of New England. 

At least you ddi not call us YAnkee fans Maniacal One. If you had done so I would have had no choice other than to come up therre and beat you up.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Yankee fans? In the Berks? We drove all of them out long ago, Chief.


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

The Albany DMA already includes Berkshire Co. MA.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

AJ2086 said:


> Fairfield County in CT belongs with Hartford/New Haven. The NYC channels never cover anything from CT.


ROTFLMAO!

Not according to most of the people down there they don't. Fairfield County is pretty much Westchester County's Eastern Auxillary Branch.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Are there still people actually living west of Springfield? I thought those people who rolled up their sidewalks at 4:30PM were just actors paid to make it look inhabited so squatters wouldn't notice the lack of population and move in.

Last time I drove to Albany, I think I saw more deer and wild turkeys than humans between the toll plaza and about thirty miles west of Springfield other than the people driving other cars, and I'm not sure some of them weren't deer out joyriding just to liven up the place.

BTW, I agree that Springfield belongs in the HFD/NHV area of CT. Especially HFD. They're about the farthest you can get for built up settlements from Boston and seem to have very little connection with Beacon Hill and more people there have relatives actually in Hartford than anywhere else in MA.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

My office sits in the middle of downtown Hartford, From my office window 24 stories in the air I can look in the distance and make out what I believe is Springfield.

In my office I have a small TV on my desk, on it I can not pick up ANY connecticut stations (maybe the signal is TOO powerfull up here) yet all the springfield stations come in fine.

The Hartford NBC station which is owned by NBC is not in HD yet, however I can watch WWLP out of Springfield which does show all the NBC shows in HD. Same goes for PBS, I can not get no Connecticut HD PBS but I get WGBY out of Springfield no problem.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Wow this thing just came back from the dead. I forgot I had posted this.


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

If NBC cut its affiliation agreement with WWLP 22 (NBC)-LIN Television, then WWLP's future network status would be unknown. WVIT 30 (NBC-owned) station would claim more viewers.

WWLP could likely flip to become an ABC affiliate for the areas that cannot receive WTNH 8. WTNH 8 is owned by LIN and is ABC for New Haven, CT.

Then there'd be a similar case to Boston Manchester with WCVB 5 and WMUR 9 both with ABC and both Hearst owned.

WGGB 40 (Sinclair)-currently with ABC, could be offered an MSNBC affiliation deal. Instead of many duplicating NBCs (many that are nearby O&O stations), NBC should offer those stations MSNBC affiliation deals.

Time Warner offers local stations the ability to carry CNN Headline News (through an affiliation), so I dont know what would prevent NBC from doing this with MSNBC.

That could create a market change.

I wish NBC cut its affiliation deal with WMGM/Atlantic City and offered them MSNBC affiliation deal instead. This would result in MSNBC having more exposure and being available OTA and lifeline services cable (thru mustcarry), and less conflicting NBC station coverage areas.

Most the stations are too network dependent and are too afraid of going independent. So, MSNBC could be backup source of programming (that wouldnt be expensive, and isnt too commercial - like home shopping ShopNBC).


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

WGGB is owned by Sinclair, and why they do broadcast in Digital, they do not broadcast any ABC in HD. I believe at times I have also seen FOX programming on WGGB as well.

Springfield is a strange market.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

For your information the area West of Springfield is indeed populated. It is where Moby Dick was written. It was the site of the firast automobile accident involving a president of the United States---someone rear ended Teddy Roosevelt in 1904. It is where the plot to capture Benedict Arnold was hatched. It is wher the great sport of volleyball was invented.

We are not part of Connecticut. Nor woulkd we wish to be. 


Unlike New Jersey and a few other states we put our interstates largely out of the way. That amy be a good ide or it may be bad. But we can't help it if some drive through our area without any idea of where they are.


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

Once I upgrade to an 811 I'm going to stick an antenna on the roof to see if i can pull in those Springfield hd signals. I don't have an ota adapter for my 6000. I live in Vermont, but only 1 mile from the Mass border. I think the large hills/mountains may screw me.


----------

